# Bento sur ipad et calendrier



## nataels (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je suis à la recherche d'un calendrier dont les alarmes pour les rappels sont personnalisables. J'aimerais surtout que l'affichage soit bien grand sur mon écran d'ipad.
Pour cela, on m'a conseiller d'utiliser bento. Je viens de l'installer mais je suis un peu perdue quant à l'utilisation... Comment faire pour lier Bento et Calendrier?

Avez-vous d'autres suggestions d'appli qui pourrait correspondre à mes besoins?

D'avance un grand merci.


----------

